# ارخم بنت في العالم!



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارخم بنت في العالم!*​ 
*في يــوم من الأيــام *​ 
*قرر "محب" إنه يعزم "حبيبته" على الغدا وياريته ما عمل كده *​ 
*لإن البنت دى مش عاجبها العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب زى مابيقولو *
*شوفوا الحوار وأحكموا بنفسكوا>>>>> *​ 
*"هو": تطلبي إيه؟ *​ 
*"هيا": مش عارفة إنت هاتطلب إيه؟ *​ 
*"هو" : أنا هاطلب بيتزا *​ 
*"هيا": ماشي ، وأنا كمان *​ 
*"هو": طيب *​ 
*"هيا": ولا أقولك ، بلاش *​ 
*"هو": ليه عاوزه حاجة تانية *​ 
*"هيا": لأ ، مش عارفه *​ 
*"هو": انتي جعانة *​ 
*"هيا": إممم ، مش عارفه *​ 
*"هو": يعني إيه مش عارفة ، أكيد الواحد بيعرف هو جعان ولا لأ *​ 
*"هيا": نص نص *​ 
*"هو": يعني أطلبلك معايا *​ 
*"هيا": لأ *​ 
*"هو": خلاص *​ 
*"هيا": ولا أقولك ، يمكن أجوع كمان شوية *​ 
*"هو": خلاص هاطلبلك وعقبال ما يجي الأكل تكوني جوعتي *​ 
*"هيا": طيب أفرض لما يجي الأكل أكون لسه ما جوعتش! *​ 
*"هو": خلاص ، خلي الأكل قدامك ولما تجوعي إبقي كلي *​ 
*"هيا": ما كده الأكل هايبرد *​ 
*"هو": خلاص نطلب أكل تاني *​ 
*"هيا": بس كده يبقى تبذير *​ 
*"هو": نبقى نأخد الاكل البارد معانا تيك أواي ونبقى نأكله بعدين *​ 
*"هيا": طيب إفرض ما كانش ليا نفس للبيتزا بعدين *​ 
*"هو": خلاص أكلها أنا *​ 
*"هيا": وأنا ما أكلش *​ 
*"هو": جننتيني ، يعني اطلبلك ولا بلاش *​ 
*"هيا": بلاش احسن *​ 
*"هو": خلاص أنا هاطلب لنفسي علشان انا جعت جدا *​ 
*"هيا": ماشي *​ 
*"هيا": بس أطلب بيتزا بالتونة *
*"هو": بس أنا مابحبش البيتزا بالتونة *​ 
*"هيا": بس أنا بحبها *​ 
*"هو": بس أنا إللى هاكلها *​ 
*"هيا": ما يمكن على ما ييجي الأكل أكون جعت وأكل معاك *​ 
*"هو": هو أنتي عاوزة تأكلي ولا لأ *​ 
*"هيا": إحتمال *​ 
*"هو": يعني أنا لازم أطلب بيتزا بالتونة علشان إنتي (إحتمال) تأكلي معايا *​ 
*"هيا": أيوه بالظبط *​ 
*"هو": طيب لو أنتي جوعتي وأكلتي البيتزا بتاعتي أنا هاكل إيه؟ *​ 
*"هيا": ما انا ممكن ما أكلش أصلا معاك *​ 
*"هو": رحمتك يا رب *​ 
*"هيا": مالك فيه إيه ؟؟ *​ 
*"هو": يعني دلوقتي لو أنتي ما أكلتيش ، أنا هاكل بيتزا مش بحبها *​ 
*"هيا": يعني أنت تاكل و أنا ما أكلش؟!!!!! *​ 
**********​ 
*ايه ده انا زهقتتتتت :smil8:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2009)

انشاء الله عنهم ما اكلوا هما الاتنين

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
رخمه رخمه مش اى كلام 
ميرررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لو منه كنت سبتها ومشيت رخمة اوى
ميرسى مارسلينو


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> انشاء الله عنهم ما اكلوا هما الاتنين​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

*هههههههه انا رأيي كده بردوووووو :heat: *

*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> رخمه رخمه مش اى كلام
> ميرررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


 

*هههههههه فعلا يا كوكو منتهى الرخامه ثانكس يا مان نورت موضوعى*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا لو منه كنت سبتها ومشيت رخمة اوى
> ميرسى مارسلينو



*انا لو منه كنت قتلتها  دى مش لازم تعيش هههههههه*

*ثانكس نورتى الموضوع ..*​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*هو الغلطان طبعا كان طلب طلبين وخلص*
*ايه الزهق ده*
*ههههههههه*

*شكرا يافندم*
*منور القسم*


----------



## نفرتاري (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*اية الرخامة دى
باردة اوىىىىىىىىىى
ميرسى يا ماركلينو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *هو الغلطان طبعا كان طلب طلبين وخلص*
> *ايه الزهق ده*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 

*معلش بقى رخامه البنات:t30:*

*منور بيكي ياختى عاش من شافك :heat:*​


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *اية الرخامة دى*
> *باردة اوىىىىىىىىىى*
> *ميرسى يا ماركلينو*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

*باردددده ورخمه كمان:smil8:*

*نورتى الموضوع ..*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
قوية

شكرااااااااا


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ثااااااانكس كليموووو المرور الرائع *​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه ، حلووه كتير 

ميرسي كتير*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 نوفمبر 2009)

علي فكره هو بخيل وهي رخمه وانت good


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههه*

*ثانكس جيسى ثانكس رومانى*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا دى رخمة اوى انا لو منه اكرهها واسبها 
هههه ميرسى لك كتير مارسلينو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> فعلا دى رخمة اوى انا لو منه اكرهها واسبها
> هههه ميرسى لك كتير مارسلينو
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 

*ثانكس مرررروك يا قمر*​


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا رخمة بجد ما عنها ما كلت
ياكل هو و يسيبها
ههههههههههههه
ميررررسى مارسلينو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *لا رخمة بجد ما عنها ما كلت​*
> *ياكل هو و يسيبها*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ميررررسى مارسلينو*
> ...


 
*ههههههههه انا قولت كده بردوو*

*ثانكس مرورك مريم*​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


>


 
*مرورك اسعدنى يا استاذ*​


----------



## سور (15 نوفمبر 2009)

وحكمت المحكمة ببرائة المتهم 
لانه قتلها دفاعا عن نفسة من الرخامة
حلوة اوى
ميررررررررررررسى​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحل بتاعها طلقه واحده*

*مش هنحتاج للطلقه التانيه*

*ههههههههه دى فظيعه مش رخمه *

*ميرسى يا مان*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا لو منه اطلب البيتزا والبسهالها فى وشها وارتاح​*


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> وحكمت المحكمة ببرائة المتهم
> 
> لانه قتلها دفاعا عن نفسة من الرخامة
> حلوة اوى
> ...




*صح تستاهل*

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *الحل بتاعها طلقه واحده*​
> 
> *مش هنحتاج للطلقه التانيه*​
> *ههههههههه دى فظيعه مش رخمه *​
> ...


 
*على رايك يا مينا *

*ثانكس مرورك  الجميل*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا لو منه اطلب البيتزا والبسهالها فى وشها وارتاح​*


 

*قليل عليها :t30:*

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## rana1981 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه شي بيوجع القلب​*


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
شكرا الك


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه شي بيوجع القلب​*


 

*ثانكس مررررررروك الجميل*​


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههه
> شكرا الك


 
*ثاانكس احلى مرور يا ارووجه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

تصدق انا زهقت منها :budo:
ان شاالله معنها كلت خالص 
ميرسى جميل موضوعك مارسلينو​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> تصدق انا زهقت منها :budo:
> 
> ان شاالله معنها كلت خالص
> 
> ميرسى جميل موضوعك مارسلينو​




*انا  اتخنقت منهم هما الاتنين ههههههههه لانه فضل يسمعها ده كله ومقتلهاش*

*ثااانكس مرورك يا عسل*​


----------



## ستيفان (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه 
رخمة بشكل 
شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## christin (8 ديسمبر 2009)

_ايه الرخامه دي 
ده اتغاظت له
مرسي مارسلينو علي الموضوع​​_


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> رخمة بشكل
> 
> شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​


 

*ميرسي ليك نورتنى ومنور المنتدى*​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

christin قال:


> _ايه الرخامه دي​​_
> _ده اتغاظت له_
> 
> _مرسي مارسلينو علي الموضوع _​



*ههههههههه*

*ثانكس كيرى مرورك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن عشان تعلمه ميسئلهاش تانى
يعمل على طول بس هى مش رخمة قوى برضو
فى الارخم بكتيييييييير وفى حاجات افظع من الاكل
ميرسى ليك مارو ويرزقك يواحدة زيها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روما98 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا  اتخنقت منهم هما الاتنين ههههههههه لانه فضل يسمعها ده كله ومقتلهاش


بجد انا لو منة كنت قتلتها


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> احسن عشان تعلمه ميسئلهاش تانى​
> 
> يعمل على طول بس هى مش رخمة قوى برضو
> فى الارخم بكتيييييييير وفى حاجات افظع من الاكل
> ...


 

*ههههههههههه شكلك خبيره فى الرخااااااامه*​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

روما98 قال:


> *انا اتخنقت منهم هما الاتنين ههههههههه لانه فضل يسمعها ده كله ومقتلهاش*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ثاااااااااانكس روما دى تستحق القتل شنقا ههههههه*​


----------

